# Ball on a string



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Which brand would you recommend?
iv'e been using gappay ball on a string for the last 4-5 Months and it torn up today.(i'm impressed that it lasted this much)


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I prefer the Gappay dice balls.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

And why is that?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have always bought these from elitek9. They last along time for me because he only gets them during play & training.

Elite Working Balls - No plastic handle-Elite K-9


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I have so many different balls and all seem to work the same to me except for the world balls. The dogs seem to love the world balls. So I guess if I had to choose a favorite, it would be world balls.


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you guys try the h.s ball on a string?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think i use Jolly Ball. when he flattens the ball i pull the rope
out. i leave the ball in the yard. he'll play with it even though
it's flattened.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

R-a-m-b-o said:


> And why is that?


My dogs have a tendency to break any ball that has any squish to it so I prefer the hard balls like the dice ball. I can also hide it in my armpit better for heeling and place it under my chin a little easier for recalls.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Would you mind to post a picture of it?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Gappay DICE Ball on String


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

You're right GatorDog it really is hard to keep the ball under your armpit even for me and i'm a big guy.
Well i just talked to some local pet shop owner's and they said that they're gonna bring
Gappay,H.S, and ForDogTrainer's ball's.
(This dice ball has a weird shape )


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What's a world ball?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What's a world ball?


orbee


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ah! Never heard of Orbees called a world ball before. That's my dogs' favorite too. The rope is too short though, I buy them without rope and put my own rope on them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I do the same, I need a softer spongier rope...the gappay lines are hard on my hands!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I use the gappay balls (with the loop rope, and regular rope) and the elitek9 balls. Berlin prefers the elitek9 balls cause they arent as solid. 

Since my wierdo dog loves squeaking things, I am ordering a ball I found that is a SQUEAKY tennis ball on a rope - he is going to go nuts, lol. He thinks he is killing things that squeak so he usually prefers those as his reward.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yup the world ball is the orbee ball. I always call them world balls. I also buy them without rope and put in my own rope or leather. I do that for all my balls and for people in my club. The regular string eats up hands. I have found a nice climbing rope that I can leave as is or take strands out as needed to make it the perfect feel for the individual.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use the normal Gappay size medium. Sometimes the string comes out pretty quickly in which case I replace it with my own, knotted around a piece of leather so my version doesn't pull apart.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I like the hard rubber balls, any others don't last long against Zefra. I get either the Gappay balls, or the solid rubber balls from DogSport Gear or All-K9. I like how they fit under my arm pit or in a back pocket.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

How are you guys threading in the climbing rope? I have ball, I have rope, I am at a lost as to how best to combine them together! Please do share!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

marshies said:


> How are you guys threading in the climbing rope? I have ball, I have rope, I am at a lost as to how best to combine them together! Please do share!!


 
Depends on the ball. Most hard rubber balls have a plastic washer on the inside to keep the knot from pulling through. I cut the string it comes with out, and pull the washer most of the way out. I then take my climbing rope and remove a few inches of the guts. Using a lighter I seal the end back up so it doesn't fray. Feed the rope through from top to bottom (I use a hook pick to help with this). Once rope is through ball and washer, I tie a couple knots and pull from the top to get it to suck back into the ball. I then tie a couple knots or sometimes a handle at the top of the rope. It takes me about 3-5 minutes per ball.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The Gappay balls are not hollow and the hole is pretty small. When I put a rope back on it's a little thicker than the ones they come with so I usually have to take a small screw driver and push the end through with that. Then I tie a knot around a small piece of leather and ream on it until it gets pulled into the ball.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for that. My ball doesn't have a washer inside though. I have the Orbee Planet balls. So, I guess the best bet is to shove a washer in, and then tie the rope?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

marshies said:


> Thanks for that. My ball doesn't have a washer inside though. I have the Orbee Planet balls. So, I guess the best bet is to shove a washer in, and then tie the rope?


 
The orbees can be a little frustrating to me. They are so soft I haven't tried a washer inside yet. I just tie big thick knots and work them into the ball. One of mine(I have 3) has popped out once over the last year though. I have also looped the rope around the ball then tied a knot on one of them. I don't like that way because I think it looks tacky but it does work, the dogs don't seem to care and it hasn't come undone that way.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> The orbees can be a little frustrating to me. They are so soft I haven't tried a washer inside yet. I just tie big thick knots and work them into the ball. One of mine(I have 3) has popped out once over the last year though. I have also looped the rope around the ball then tied a knot on one of them. I don't like that way because I think it looks tacky but it does work, the dogs don't seem to care and it hasn't come undone that way.


I know what you mean. My dog LOVES them because they are squishy. I will give working the knot a try. I have also tried rope on the outside. That didn't work out well for us since she targets the rope first on tug toys and chewed that off. 

Thanks again for taking the time to answer! :apple:


----------

